# tutorials zu sonic scenarist (DVD-Authoring)



## maozetung (29. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
ich suche dringend Anleitungen zu sonic scenarist (DVD-Authoring).
Folgende sind mir bekannt, aber nicht sehr aktuell:
http://www.dvd-replica.com/scenarist308/index.php
http://www.doom9.org/index.html?/mp4.htm
http://www.dvdboard.de/FAQ/index.php?sid=74145&lang=de&action=artikel&cat=7&id=170&artlang=de

Im Speziellen auch etwas zum Scripting.

Schön wäre eine umfassende Anleitung... gerne auch per Mail 

Danke
beste Grüße


----------

